# chinchillated self Blue?



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

Ok guys as far as i understand this is the c dilute version of sepia? my question to you genetic guys is how do you breed one?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

No, it's just a chinchillated blue. Since both chinchilla and blue create a black-eyed mouse with dark gray fur, I wonder if you'd even be able to tell the difference between a poor chinchilla and a chinchillated blue.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

so would i just breed a chincilla to a blue to get one?


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

Jack, what were those blue things I liked that were bred by a German woman? I can't remember but weren't they Chinchillated?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Those were called Smurfs, dear.

Actually, I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Artuntaure said:


> so would i just breed a chincilla to a blue to get one?


No you wouldn't because the chinchilla gene and blue gene are recessive... so, if you bred a pure chinchilla (as in the variety, not the gene) to a pure blue mouse, you would get Agouti (Wild colour) babies, and possibly black babies too.

What you would have to do is cross that 1st gen offspring together and hope for a turn up of both the chinchilla gene and blue gene turning up on one mouse!! Whihc I believe works out at around 6% chance. lol

W xx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

WillowDragon said:


> you would get Agouti (Wild colour) babies, and possibly black babies too.


You might also get white-bellied agouti or black tan or agouti tan.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

If we are going to get technical Mr Glitter Pants, then White Bellied Agouti is pretty much the Wild Colour! LOL

And yeah... I forgot about the tan part of the chinchilla mouse! lol

W xx


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

oh wow ok 
so its going to be really hard to get hold of one ?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Getting a mouse who is a/a d/d cch/cch would take a bit of effort, yes. Nobody breeds them specifically (there's no reason to) and I don't know why you'd want to, unless for fun.

I do know one person (in Pennsylvania) who is trying to get black-eyed silvers who are a/a b/b d/d cch/cch (chinchillated lilac), but I don't know how that project is coming along as of late. I guess it's feasible she's had or would possibly have a mouse who was just a/a d/d cch/cch (without chocolate), though I don't know.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

WillowDragon said:


> And yeah... I forgot about the tan part of the chinchilla mouse! lol


Because mine are Aw/*, I forget about it all the time too.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

coz if you breed a chinchillated self blue to a blue point siamese you get Blue burmese  and they are gorg


----------

